# Buying property



## roymcm (Oct 29, 2014)

Help, I am in the process of buying a house near Valencia, there seems to be a problem with the electricity box/meter as legally I am told it must stay in previous owners name. Can anyone offer any advice on this matter. All answers gratefully received.
Roymcm


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

roymcm said:


> Help, I am in the process of buying a house near Valencia, there seems to be a problem with the electricity box/meter as legally I am told it must stay in previous owners name. Can anyone offer any advice on this matter. All answers gratefully received.
> Roymcm


Hi Roy.
Do not like the sound of that mate & I have never heard of that before !


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I've recently bought near Valencia and have had the supply changed to my name. Nobody suggested otherwise.


----------



## roymcm (Oct 29, 2014)

TVM Relyat we live and learn Roymcm


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

The rules could be different up there however there are one or two possibilities:
The meter has to be accessible from outside the property if it needs to be moved to achieve this there will be costs.
A Boelitin will be required if the house is more than about five years old. The installation will have to be inspected and brought up to current standards. (did you get what I did there ?)
Both of these have costs that the vendor will have to bear, leaving the account in the original name and just changing the bank details circumvents these requirements.
There may be more that I haven't thought of.


----------



## roymcm (Oct 29, 2014)

lyric said:


> The rules could be different up there however there are one or two possibilities:
> The meter has to be accessible from outside the property if it needs to be moved to achieve this there will be costs.
> A Boelitin will be required if the house is more than about five years old. The installation will have to be inspected and brought up to current standards. (did you get what I did there ?)
> Both of these have costs that the vendor will have to bear, leaving the account in the original name and just changing the bank details circumvents these requirements.
> There may be more that I haven't thought of.


Hi lyric many thanks for that info. I will be the third owner of this property does that mean the electric box is still in the original owners name, and all I need to do is change the present owners bank detail to my own.
Thanks once again
roy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

roymcm said:


> Hi lyric many thanks for that info. I will be the third owner of this property does that mean the electric box is still in the original owners name, and all I need to do is change the present owners bank detail to my own.
> Thanks once again
> roy


yes it's easier to do that - but really you need to change the contract into your name to avoid any problems in the future

I don't know why you were told that you_ have to_ leave it in a previous owner's name - you don't :confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Be warned that if you leave the contract in someone else's name, then you have ZERO control over that supply.

For example, you can't increase the potencia (power) if you should need to.


The advice you are being given is WRONG. In my opinion you should insist on the contract going into your name at completion. This will require a boletin at least. Whether you pay for this or the previous owner should be discussed as part of the final settlement.

Do NOT do what some (most) do and simply change the bank account details.


----------



## roymcm (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi there many thanks for your sound advice. I like what you have said and I will follow this up with a letter to the seller to get their solicitor to effect the change at their costs if any. Roy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

lyric said:


> The rules could be different up there however there are one or two possibilities:
> The meter has to be accessible from outside the property if it needs to be moved to achieve this there will be costs.
> A Boelitin will be required if the house is more than about five years old. The installation will have to be inspected and brought up to current standards. (did you get what I did there ?)
> Both of these have costs that the vendor will have to bear, leaving the account in the original name and just changing the bank details circumvents these requirements.
> There may be more that I haven't thought of.


There are no costs to the customer if the meter requires replacement & needs to be moved from inside the house/property to outside. As long as you have paid the bills , not been embargoed ,etc; all costs are down to the supplying company. These are the rules. 

They cannot ask for a boletin unless you are requiring some alteration to service. If they are requiring the installation of the new meter then they have no legal right of asking anything about what is the state of the system after the meter. Legally they have to replace the meter & that is it.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

My meter had to be moved on purchase, we had to pay for the little hut and the box, yes Endesa moved the meter at no charge.
To change the name Endesa required a Boelitin too.
Not arguing just my experience.
Different places maybe even different companies.


----------



## roymcm (Oct 29, 2014)

many thanks my friend all info greatly received.
roy


----------



## High5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe there is no habitation certificate. You need this to change the account now.


----------

